# More power from 1998 Fiat 2.5 TDi ?



## Damchief

I have a 1998 Hymer B644 with a Fiat 2.5 TDi engine. I am wanting it to perform better especially up hills. It has an intercooler. Is there anything that can be done to improve it. I believe this model hasn't got an ECU but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm sure you're right about the lack of an ECU.

Basically you need to get more air and fuel in to the engine, the ECU only manages how it's done, a bigger Turbo, but not too big, would help, a more free flowing intercooler, would allow more dense air to flow, an adjustment on the fuel pump to get more fuel, and you should get more power.

The trick is to make it all happen when you need it, and that's where my thory falls on it's face I'm afraid.

My best suggestion would be to find a 2.8 engine with ECU etc, from a wreck, (buy the whole van, it'll be cheaper and scrap/sell on ebay what you don't need, find a willing victim [muckyneck] and get said victim to fit it all for a price) cost is the problem there, but it could be done.

I've done it with bikes in the past and a couple of cars, so it's all out there, just be brave, or sell it and get one that does what you want.


----------



## THEPOET

[align=left]Hi, I have a 97 B574 which could do with a bit more ooomph!

Money or lack of precludes me doing any thing about it yet. BUT, I believe the cheapest option would be to have larger intercooler fitted. The vehicle manufacturers (as usual) will fit the smallest/cheapest they can get away with.

This info come from off-roading sources. There are various companies that could do the work for, I believe around £600???? I am sure there will be other posts and advice for you as this is such a good source of info.

Hoope this helps.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

OK, money problem, now that I understand.

You need to measure the size of the existing intercooler, then the size of the space available to put the new one, moving can be an option, and putting a big fan in front/behind it, all you are trying to do is change the density of the air.

When you have the dims, try to google for a used one, also an off road trick, usually off 7.5 tonne trucks, same for the turbo.

There will be loads out there, also worth looking at is having yours modified, it's the ends which cost the earth the core is relatively cheap, make it longer or higher if you have space, I assume a bulge in the bonnet wouldn't look right on a MH, shame, you could go for a scoop to ram more air in. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Happycampers

Hi.. Have you thought about getting the diesel pump tuned, had my 1.9 tdi done afew years back by Vanaken,who have since go to the wall ,but the difference in added power was quite remarkable.
Don't know who best to do it but i'm sure a search on google or alike for "diesel pump tuning" hould find somebody.
Hope this helps

Nigel


----------



## sersol

Hi just for information, I know I can't be much help but I'm sure that this is NOT a DIY job :wink: 
Gary


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wouldn't touch the pump, but everything else is just nuts, bolts and hoses, and pipes. not exactly rocket science, but you do need to be handy with a spanner, and not for the faint hearted, I wouldn't do my own, i'd get a spanner man. then you have someone to blame.


----------



## Damchief

Thanks for the replies. On another thread Alex from Boosters recommends a place called Feathers Diesel in Halifax to set the fuel pump up. These are fairly close by so I'm going to make that my first port of call. I phoned them,they reckoned it would take a couple of hours to set up. This involves testing on a local steep hill to see how it performs speedwise pre/post tinkering. Cost is going to be 126 pounds.


----------



## ramos

*turbo*

Hi reading all this about turbos etc make me wonder. Whats the difference between a standard turbo and a jtd what is a jtd can anyone advise me.
ramos


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think it's just a letter Seval chucked into mix, to make it sound like HDI and something special.

But I have been wrong before, someone has pointed out.    

Kev


----------



## time-traveller

*Re: turbo*



ramos said:


> Hi reading all this about turbos etc make me wonder. Whats the difference between a standard turbo and a jtd what is a jtd can anyone advise me.
> ramos


It's nothing to do with the turbo, Ramos.

The JTD designation merely means that it has electronic fuel system - common rail - sometimes referred to as 'fly by wire'. A JTD gives you a couple more MPG and about 5 bhp over it's predecessor, the TDi


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Smart r's, I was wrong then.    



:lol: :lol: :lol: Kev.


----------

